# Draycote Water Ride



## Cullin (13 Apr 2010)

Looks like another ride is a brewing, this time being put together by 
[XAP]Bob on the CTC forum.

suggest either *25th April (13:00)* or the 29th/30th May (Sunday lunchtime onwards Saturday anytime)

*Access:*
_Train_
Assuming you can get on one





Rugby station is ~7 miles away, I'm happy to detour via there to collect people. Cycle from the station to* Draycote.

_Car_
M6, M1, M45, A14 - Really easy!
Parking is £2 for the day (I think this is going up to £2.50 very soon), so you may want to park in either Rugby or Dunchurch and cycle over*, there will be a party moving that way to collect and guide you.

*Road riding*
Various places above I've suggested a road or cycle route options (or just put a * in place) I haven't yet cycled that particular route, but the roads aren't bad, I hit 40mph on my ancient machine going down there by road yesterday.
I'll have scoped the route in time, in case there is anyone unhappy about riding on a national limit road.

I will try and keep an eye on his thread to see what names are added.





Names attending so far are.
[XAP]Bob ancient Pete Ross trike + mods. Arriving by trike



, staying for pub.
TigerBiten (if first Sunday 25th)
CW (If Sunday 25th)
Plantfit (Sunday 25th)
3tyretrackterry (Sunday 25th)
Chonker (Sunday 25th)
Trickletreat (Sunday 25th)
3wheelsgood


----------



## plantfit (14 Apr 2010)

You can pencil me in for the 25th, do we have a start time yet?
It will be good to meet up with you all again.

Roger


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (14 Apr 2010)

i may be in light pencil at moment need more brownie points and will need to check with FIL for car that is either date at present both weekends i will be off work


----------



## Chonker (15 Apr 2010)

oooh I should be able to make this one, was gutted I missed the last!


----------



## trickletreat (15 Apr 2010)

We have been away for a while so only just seen this....great idea to keep the rides coming.

We will be visiting Kevin at Dtek that weekend so should be able to join in on the sunday[25th] if everything works out on the Saturday!


----------



## Tigerbiten (15 Apr 2010)

I'm seeing Kevin this monday, 19th, so he can fettle the trike before my hols.
Looking at bearing and disk brakes.
Plus as its only 60-ish miles to Ely from here, I'm going to take a couple of days to get there and back and make it a practice run for my hols.

I'm going to be doing the same thing with this Draycote ride.
Pull the fully loaded trailer to get used to the extra weight.

Luck ............


----------



## markg0vbr (15 Apr 2010)

i dont know if i can make this ride.
i will be at the windmill ride this Saturday from carlton on Trent, it is about 22miles veteran cycle club and trike riders association, will be there so hope to see some nice old bikes. i might go on my very Early Peter Ross trike.


----------



## plantfit (16 Apr 2010)

Hi Mark,

What time does the windmill ride start, I'm only down the A1 from Carlton on Trent

Roger


----------



## markg0vbr (16 Apr 2010)

17th April this year. The Start is at “The Great Northern” Pub, Ossington Road, Carlton on Trent, NG23 6NT, (O.S. Landranger Sheet 121; G.R. SK794643). Please park at the rear of the extensive car park alongside the London-Edinburgh railway. There is a children’s playground for younger participants.
Meet at 10.00 for a 10.30 departure.


----------



## [XAP]Bob (18 Apr 2010)

Hi all,

Sunday 25th it is - 1pm start (not sure how 11 am got into my original post over the way at CTC, think it must have been a saturday/sunday typo)

Meeting at the staff car park - details: http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=36178

*If anyone wants a guide down from Rugby/Bilton/Dunchuch then PM me, and we'll make arrangements*. Allows for somewhat cheaper parking (free)




"markg0vbr" said:


> i might go on my very Early Peter Ross trike


How early? I believe mine to be circa. 1990-1993


----------



## [XAP]Bob (25 Apr 2010)

http://uk.weather.com/weather/hourByHour-Rugby-CV23

16, 17 degrees, 20% chance of a shower.

I'll be online when I get there, so PM if you want a phone number etc...


----------



## Chonker (25 Apr 2010)

Raining where I am at the moment, it is supposed to be brighter in the north today then?


----------



## plantfit (25 Apr 2010)

Will be leaving home about 10.30, wet gear at the ready just in case, see you all there

Roger


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (25 Apr 2010)

nice to see you all again Thank [XAP] Bob for running this one Was a good ride round and a very good track nice and fast if you wanted to be. Nigel i am jealous of your new ride looks a corker and rolls well to
Look forward to another meet soon
Ian


----------



## Chonker (25 Apr 2010)

Now here's something you don't see every day!




Turned the bike park into a trike park!




And there were some many some ended up stacking up on the double yellows!




Jolly good fun, cheers all.


----------



## plantfit (25 Apr 2010)

Once again, great ride good weather and even greater people, there's something about trike pilots that makes them stand out from the rest, by the way, the new trike looks great Nigel, Nice to see and talk to you all about all the little mods you have done to your machines.
Looking forward to the next meet up

Roger


----------



## trickletreat (25 Apr 2010)

The ride today was the 'icing' on the cake for me. I was lucky enough to pick up an ice mongrel yesterday from kevin at a great price...superb service and laughs at Dtek on Saturday.

Thanks Bob for sorting this one out, new faces and trikes and a chance to chat again with Rutland trikers! Roger, you have a great trike transporter.

The meet is even more special when considering the efforts people make to get there ,either pedalling or the long distance drives undertaken...may there be many more.

Thanks guys for waiting for Deb on the second lap, I won't hear the last of that for a while!
Nigel


----------



## Pedalabit (25 Apr 2010)

Glad to hear you all had a great time at Draycote - it's a great place for Trikes. Sorry we were not able to join you all this time but will certainly see you all in the future. 

OK Nigel what the deal about you leaving your Debs behind? 

Pedalabit and Pedalabitslower T&I


----------



## trickletreat (25 Apr 2010)

I took a bit of video today on the contour 720p HD, but I have never uploaded any footage to youtube or the like. How easy is it to do, any security issues etc?


----------



## Chonker (25 Apr 2010)

I've put video on there, it's pretty easy really, I used windows live movie maker to edit then there's simply a youtube button for uploading it straight from there, deals with the downsizing for you (i'm sure there are better ways but this was pretty easy).


----------



## [XAP]Bob (26 Apr 2010)

trickletreat said:


> I took a bit of video today on the contour 720p HD, but I have never uploaded any footage to youtube or the like. How easy is it to do, any security issues etc?


It's pretty easy, whatever you publish is public - depends if anyone wants a face blur (i doubt it, it was a public ride).


----------



## Riding in Circles (26 Apr 2010)

Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## con gibbens (26 Apr 2010)

When is the next one? Draycote was great - thanks to all.


----------



## trickletreat (26 Apr 2010)

Here is a link to some footage on youtube...first attempt so here goes.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVCd5Sdx7B0


I will have to decide on a new place to carry the camera as the mudguard is to visible on the new trike.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (26 Apr 2010)

Nigel 
it just shows a sign in page 
you may need a second attempt


----------



## trickletreat (26 Apr 2010)

3tyretrackterry said:


> Nigel
> it just shows a sign in page
> you may need a second attempt



cheers Ian, I have just signed in, and it is still being processed. It's a big file I think.

Bought a tortec velocity hybrid rack and fitted today, can now carry my own crap instead of loading Deb down. To make it fit had to use two long bars from kevin.


----------



## trickletreat (26 Apr 2010)

Is the link working now?


----------



## BenM (26 Apr 2010)

trickletreat said:


> Is the link working now?


yes... and has been for a while - I checked it out before I left work at 1715... but after 1630 when I got free of meetings.

B.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (26 Apr 2010)

Link working great some good footage your right about the mudguard does obstruct the view a bit. The rack looks great thin across the top can you fit a rack bag on


----------



## trickletreat (26 Apr 2010)

3tyretrackterry said:


> Link working great some good footage your right about the mudguard does obstruct the view a bit. The rack looks great thin across the top can you fit a rack bag on



I don't think it's possible to fit a bag on the top, but those panniers expand upwards and are fine. I liked the way it tapered towards the top, bringing the bags in behind the narrow seat.

The camera was ok on the Thorax trike as the grips were higher so the field of view was better...I will have to look at alternative mounting points, avoiding vibration.


----------

